# rem 700 trigger job price?



## pcrouch (May 21, 2008)

i'm busy at work so i haven't had a chance to call a gunsmith. i was just curious how much a simple trigger job to lighten the trigger on a rem 700 would run me? thanks.


----------



## Handgunner (May 21, 2008)

Around $25 or so... I'd suggest going for clean and crisp over light though and would not recommend going under 2.5lbs.


----------



## cmshoot (May 26, 2008)

I adjust all my own and having been doing them for about 15 years or so.  Cake and pie.  If you're feeling froggy, here's the directions:

In the U.S.A., we live in a litigious society, and for those of you who live in Rio Linda, that means fools will do really stupid crap, and then sue someone else, because "It's their fault, they made me do it!". For those of you that don't know what you're doing... STAY AWAY FROM TRIGGERS... you can hurt someone (usually someone else!)

Adjusting triggers is something that was once an expected job by the owner of a new gun, just like adjusting the seats in your new car.

But Remington (because of many lawsuits) takes a very dim view of adjusting their triggers... it's number "1" under Remington's "Felony list of no-no's".

Be advised, if you adjust the trigger, and send the gun back to Remington (in the USA) for repairs, they will charge you for a new trigger (they will NOT re-adjust the old one).

.. and finely, your mileage may vary according to road conditions. If you are new at guns, and lack experience to do internal minor repairs and parts replacement... this may not be for you. Do not do the following unless you are skilled enough to work on guns, and responsible enough to handle them safely. I'm presenting this information as "Information Only"... it is SOLELY your decision whether you have the skill and ability to use this information.

If you have an accident, it means that you weren't skilled enough, or responsible enough, so you shouldn't have done the following.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now on to the details
The Remington triggers are very good, except they come with a built in lawyer, and he weighs about 9 or 10 pounds.

You will need a bit of good quality gun oil (CLP or equivalent), and a set of small screwdrivers, and some white or red nail polish.

Remove the barreled action from the stock.

Looking at the gun and trigger so the safety is up, and the barrel is pointing to your right... the front of the trigger is to your right...


The three screws are as follows... 

On your right, (the front of the trigger) the top screw, near the action, is over travel... 
The bottom screw is spring tension... 
On your left side, (the back of the trigger) is the engagement screw. 


First, break the white "Seals of God" and screw the three screws out enough so that you see several threads.

They may be hard at first, but they are NOT staked in place. The screws and trigger body are carbon steel, and may be rusted, or they may have a sealant on them. Just break them free. Drop a teeny bit of oil on the threads. Run the screws in and out several times until the oil is in the threads, and they turn freely.

OK, now down to business.

Back out the spring tension screw out until there is just enough pressure to keep the trigger forward, but it's very light (4 or 5 oz's) and easy to move.

Back out the engagement screw, (the single screw on the left) and the over-travel screw (the upper screw on your right) out, so there's play to adjust.

Close the bolt on a cocked pin (don't pull the trigger) and VERY SLOWLY turn the engagement screw (on your left) in until the firing pin drops. Back it out about 1/3 to 1/2 of a turn. With the firing pin down, you should now feel the trigger wobble back and forth if you pull it because there is excessive over travel.

Because the back surface of the trigger is NOT undercut, you have to adjust over-travel with the pin "down".

Now, with the firing pin in the "fired" position, screw in the over-travel screw until it "just touches" the trigger lightly, preventing the trigger from moving... back out the over travel screw 1/4 turn. Pulling the trigger now, (with the pin "down") you should feel just the "slightest" free movement.

Now turn in the spring tension screw (lower right) to a pull that you like... I'd strongly suggest a good trigger pull gauge, instead of guessing.

cock the pin and try it... it should break like glass.

Check by:
Slam the bolt closed a dozen times, check to see if the pin dropped each time. If the pin drops, back out the engagement screw 1/4 turn, and do again. 
cock the pin, set the safety, pull the trigger, release the trigger, and release the safety, a dozen times... if the pin drops, increase the spring tension (shouldn't be necessary, unless you're down around 10-15 oz's, and this trigger is not reliable at that light a pull). 
Put white or red nail polish on the screws. Let dry, and put another coat on it again, and again.

There will be no "take up slack", this is a single stage trigger, and can't be adjusted to act like a two stage.

These triggers are easily capable of going to 24-26 oz's, and they keep the setting year after year, and I've never had to re-adjust one.


----------



## Handgunner (May 26, 2008)

cmshoot said:


> I adjust all my own and having been doing them for about 15 years or so.  Cake and pie.  If you're feeling froggy, here's the directions:
> 
> In the U.S.A., we live in a litigious society, and for those of you who live in Rio Linda, that means fools will do really stupid crap, and then sue someone else, because "It's their fault, they made me do it!". For those of you that don't know what you're doing... STAY AWAY FROM TRIGGERS... you can hurt someone (usually someone else!)
> 
> ...


Great information right there!


----------



## cmshoot (May 26, 2008)

If I can do it, a monkey can do it.  And not one of those smart-as-heck, going into space monkeys, either.....just one of those regular, ol', poop-flingin' monkeys.

I've been a Sniper Instructor for quite some time and can't count how many Rem700 triggers I've adjusted over the years.  Never had one go bad that I adjusted, and the method above is the one that I use.

I use a custom rifle built on a Rem700 short action.  With all the options out there, and all the money I have sunk into this rig, I use the standard Rem700 factory trigger, honed and adjusted.  That's the same trigger that the Corps used on the M40A1's that I was issued, and on the current M40A3's as well.  No reason to spend the $ on a Shilen/Jewell/Timney/Rifle Basix, unless you just gotta have it.  I have never felt a trigger in my life that is any better than the one on my rig.  I've felt many that were as good, but none better.


----------



## Handgunner (May 26, 2008)

cmshoot said:


> If I can do it, a monkey can do it.  And not one of those smart-as-heck, going into space monkeys, either.....just one of those regular, ol', poop-flingin' monkeys.
> 
> I've been a Sniper Instructor for quite some time and can't count how many Rem700 triggers I've adjusted over the years.  Never had one go bad that I adjusted, and the method above is the one that I use.
> 
> I use a custom rifle built on a Rem700 short action.  With all the options out there, and all the money I have sunk into this rig, I use the standard Rem700 factory trigger, honed and adjusted.  That's the same trigger that the Corps used on the M40A1's that I was issued, and on the current M40A3's as well.  No reason to spend the $ on a Shilen/Jewell/Timney/Rifle Basix, unless you just gotta have it.  I have never felt a trigger in my life that is any better than the one on my rig.  I've felt many that were as good, but none better.


Mine is currently set at 2.5lbs but I have cousin's that have the "lawyer trigger" on them.  I'm going to see what I can do for them...


----------



## Larry Rooks (May 26, 2008)

I am like CM, been adjusting my own since waaaaaaaaay back yonder when some of you folks was still drinking from a bottle  Easy to do and safe.  Make em clean and crisp
and no less than 2.5 lbs especially for hunting.  Slip a gloved
tipped finger in a thrigger gaurd on one of those COLD mornings and it'll go if set too lite  No way I would spend all the xtra money for a custom trigger on aRem 700
or Win mod 70


----------



## NottelyBILL (Jun 8, 2008)

when I adjusted mine (3) I went to the meat department at the grocery store and weighted 3 lbs. of washers. tied them so that they were free to travel and afixed it to the trigger with a piece of leather about 1/2" wide. Stood the gun vertical and got the adjustment such that it would not quite pull the trigger. they've worked well every since. DON"T GO TOO LIGHT.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 8, 2008)

If you plan on doing it yourself, spend the money that you would have spent on the trigger job and buy a good trigger scale.  Once that purchase is made, then you can do any older model 700 or Win Mdl 70 yourself and save $25 per that you would have given to a gunsmith for 5 minutes of work.

Oh, BTW, I have read that the new triggers that Remington is putting on their guns are not adjustable.


----------



## cmshoot (Jun 9, 2008)

The new Remington Mark-X triggers are adjustable, they are just a bit different.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jun 9, 2008)

cmshoot said:


> The new Remington Mark-X triggers are adjustable, they are just a bit different.




Good to know.


----------



## pcrouch (Jun 9, 2008)

are the sps's adjustable (by that i don't mean meant to be adjusted easily or on the fly, but simply by taking them to a gunsmith to get done)?


----------



## cmshoot (Jun 10, 2008)

All Remington 700 factory trigger are adjustable, whether they be the "standard" trigger, the Mark X, or the 40X.


----------



## deepstep (Jul 24, 2008)

cmshoot said:


> If I can do it, a monkey can do it.  And not one of those smart-as-heck, going into space monkeys, either.....just one of those regular, ol', poop-flingin' monkeys.
> 
> I've been a Sniper Instructor for quite some time and can't count how many Rem700 triggers I've adjusted over the years.  Never had one go bad that I adjusted, and the method above is the one that I use.
> 
> I use a custom rifle built on a Rem700 short action.  With all the options out there, and all the money I have sunk into this rig, I use the standard Rem700 factory trigger, honed and adjusted.  That's the same trigger that the Corps used on the M40A1's that I was issued, and on the current M40A3's as well.  No reason to spend the $ on a Shilen/Jewell/Timney/Rifle Basix, unless you just gotta have it.  I have never felt a trigger in my life that is any better than the one on my rig.  I've felt many that were as good, but none better.



Wanna make $25 bucks?


----------



## ryano (Jul 24, 2008)

my gunsmith in Ellijay charged me 20 bucks to do my Model 7 Remington.

He set it to a nice and crisp 3 pounds.

he will not adjust any trigger to under 3 pounds period.


----------



## DOUGLASCOUNTYDEERHUNTER (Jul 24, 2008)

I've adjusted 2 remingtons this week after I learned Gables in D'ville wants $55.00 per rifle.  Those instructions WORK, but make SURE you test it by SLAMMING the bolt forward and trying trigger with safety on.


----------



## CHANDLECTRIC (Jul 25, 2008)

Rem. 700 triggers  , if you want it lighter go to a Timney installed by a real gunsmith. i have many Rems. that i adjusted and never had no problem with and some i did.....very very dangerous !!!!
( 7 mag sendero one cold 15 deg. morn pushed the safety off....bam!!!!!   busted my thumb even with gloves on. ) never again.


----------



## cmshoot (Jul 26, 2008)

I've seen many problems with improperly adjusted Rem700 triggers, but never with a properly adjusted one.

The USMC and the US Army both use tuned factory Rem700 triggers in their M40A3 and M24 rifles, respectively.


----------



## caver101 (Jul 28, 2008)

DOUGLASCOUNTYDEERHUNTER said:


> I've adjusted 2 remingtons this week after I learned Gables in D'ville wants $55.00 per rifle.  Those instructions WORK, but make SURE you test it by SLAMMING the bolt forward and trying trigger with safety on.



Also take and slam the butt of the rifle on the floor with the safety off and see if it trips the trigger. If it passes that test after your adjustment your GTG.


----------



## TR Call Maker (Jul 29, 2008)

I adjusted mine with the directions posted above and set it on 2.5 lbs. It performs great and I haven't had any problems. You will need a trigger pull device to set it properly.


----------



## cmshoot (Aug 2, 2008)

The cold weather problems with an improperly adjusted trigger are the most common that I see/hear about.

Folks adjust the rifle in the summer or early fall, when it's 75 - 95 degrees out.  Then they get out in the woods and it's 32 degrees out.  The metal in the action draws up in the cold, changes the dimensions and contacts of the moving parts in the trigger.  Suddenly, it don't work right anymore.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Aug 3, 2008)

Call Bob's Custom Firearms in Palmetto GA! He's Good & reasonable!!


----------



## Allen Waters (Aug 4, 2008)

i have adjusted mine and was told never to adjust the enguagement screw or over travel screw. i just back off the spring tension screw until the trigger breaks at 3.0lbs. never had a problem.  would you say this is an acceptable way to adjust one?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 23, 2008)

Just took my Rem 700 out to sight it in for the upcoming season and I think I need to do this.  Interested in how CM is going to answer that last question.  

Thanks for the instructions and if I don't see any responses, I'll just do it the way CM has instructed.


----------



## chambers270 (Aug 25, 2008)

I actually called a Gunsmith today about setting my trigger on my Model 700. I bought one for my Dad that had already been worked and it is SO nice! I am going to call back and see his price, if its $20 or less he can have the money. I clean my guns and would love to do it myself just for the knowledge but peace of mind is worth $20 to me.


----------



## chambers270 (Aug 25, 2008)

WOW I just called him back and he said $65 for a trigger job. I believe I might attempt this on my own.

The last post seems pretty simple, so I can back off the spring tension screw until the trigger breaks at 3.0lbs?


----------



## jglenn (Aug 25, 2008)

in the above photo you want to adjust just the trigger weight screw. some caution there as if you get it toooo light then the trigger will not "reset" after firing( won''t cock).

if you aren't comforable with all the adjustments just mess with the tension spring and leave the stop and sear engagement screw alone. the Sear engagement is where most folks get into a dangerous situation.

I like CM have been doing all my own triggers as well as other family members  on 700s for years  without issue. only had to hone a rare few over the years to get a creep out.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone who doesnt have the know how or the time, if you want a remington 700 old style trigger (before the new junk accu trigger), I will do a trigger job for $30.  Trigger is completely dissassembled and cleaned and work performed, reassembled and tested for safety.   A factory remington trigger can be taken to about 2 pounds safely with the existing parts and springs, 1.5 to 1.75 pounds with an aftermarket spring which is $4 extra.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Oct 12, 2008)

crbrumbelow said:


> Anyone who doesnt have the know how or the time, if you want a remington 700 old style trigger (before the new junk accu trigger), I will do a trigger job for $30.  Trigger is completely dissassembled and cleaned and work performed, reassembled and tested for safety.   A factory remington trigger can be taken to about 2 pounds safely with the existing parts and springs, 1.5 to 1.75 pounds with an aftermarket spring which is $4 extra.



When did Remington start using a accu trigger?


----------



## HandgunHTR (Oct 12, 2008)

BowHunter89 said:


> When did Remington start using a accu trigger?



It isn't an accutrigger.  I think they call it the X-trigger or something like that.  Either way, it isn't as good as the old trigger used to be for us tinkerers.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Oct 12, 2008)

HandgunHTR said:


> It isn't an accutrigger.  I think they call it the X-trigger or something like that.  Either way, it isn't as good as the old trigger used to be for us tinkerers.



When did this start? I haven't heard anything about this, wonder which one I have...


----------



## stevetarget (Oct 13, 2008)

2007 was the first production of the x-mark pro trigger.


----------



## crbrumbelow (Oct 15, 2008)

Yup,  sorry about the wrong reference.  Its the x mark pro.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 15, 2008)

I was going to do mine but i didn't have a proper gauge to check the weight...Bob at custom gun works in dawsonville did mine for $25 he is a certified gun smith.


----------



## BowHunter89 (Oct 15, 2008)

stevetarget said:


> 2007 was the first production of the x-mark pro trigger.



Good I'm in the clear then


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 17, 2008)

I just did my 700 trigger the other night.  Groups definitely tightened up for me at the range.

Thanks for the info...wasn't difficult to do at all.


----------

